# Looking for Wyndham Bonnet Creek Oct 8-15



## Bigrob (Sep 3, 2014)

At least a 2BR, 3 if possible.

May consider nearby (similar) if available.  Thanks!
Eric


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 4, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> At least a 2BR, 3 if possible.
> 
> May consider nearby (similar) if available.  Thanks!
> Eric



Did you check Star Island ... Wyndham points with discount & upgrade?


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 9, 2014)

*No Longer Needed*

Thanks for the responses.

Eric


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Did you check Star Island ... Wyndham points with discount & upgrade?



Yeah, I had checked everything before I posted, only a 1BR was available and couldn't count on getting an upgrade. Thanks for the thought though.


----------

